
Show HN: Git Money - Get Paid for Commits to GitHub | Live Beta Happening Now - coderwill
http://gitmoney.io/
======
briantmaurer
I love your idea, hopefully it works. But, it is incredibly frustrating when
websites override native scrolling. I shouldn't have to disable javascript for
the optimal scrolling experience.

~~~
masonicHacks
Hey thanks for the feedback. You won't have to disable javascript to issue a
pull request for bitcoin here: ([https://github.com/21hackers/git-
money/issues?q=is%3Aissue+i...](https://github.com/21hackers/git-
money/issues?q=is%3Aissue+is%3Aopen+label%3A%22git+money%22)).

------
yitchelle
"Powered by a 21 Bitcoin Computer."

Are you really serving the webpages via a bitcoin computer?

~~~
masonicHacks
Our webpage is served using GitHub pages. Its our server that handles the
automated payments that sits on a 21 computer :-)

------
shanwang
this is very similar to a post yesterday called codemill.io

